
Show HN: Hosted Headless Chrome service (we just added Chromeless) - paps
https://phantombuster.com/headless-chrome
======
paps
It's the first time we're talking about Phantombuster here on HN :) Happy to
discuss and receive constructive feedback!

Hope you like it as much as we liked building it.

